# Fakeshop "NRW-Elektronik" ? hamburg-elektronik.com bayern-hardware.com 2015



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Habe bei NRW-Elektronik im Internet eine PS 4 bestellt und auch sofort per Vorauskasse überwiesen.
Die Bestellung war auch bestätigt worden. Im Impressum wird eine falsche Telefonnummer angegeben.
Auch die Internetseite "NRW-Elektronik" lässt sich nicht finden unter Google.
Nun habe ich vermutlich Mist gebaut.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Online-Shop gemacht ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (25 November 2015)

Wie lautet denn die Domain, über die du bestellt hast?


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2015)

Google findet:


*:::E&L nrw elektronik:::*
*:::L.Abdessadok:::*
*:::Jülicher str 202 Aachen 52070:::*
*:::024146814493:::*
*:::024146814493:::*
Email: *:::[email protected]:::*
Ust-ID-Nummer: *::E 811254471:::*


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

nrw-elektronik.com


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2015)

oh ohhh ...

Prüfung von USt-Id-Nummern
DE 274768765 : Ungültige USt-Id-Nummer 
Online geprüft am Datum: 25.11.2015

Telefon geht auch nicht ...


Edit: Wann hast Du denn bestellt und überwiesen?


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Heute Mittag um ca. 11:30 Uhr. Aufgrund der Bestellbestätigung im Posteingang.


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2015)

Mit viel Glück kann die Bank eventuell die Überweisung noch stoppen ...


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Nein, leider nicht. Habe schon angerufen bei meiner Bank. Bei Online-Banking kann eine Überweisung nicht mehr zurückgenommen werden.
Ich muss nun ca. 5 Tage abwarten.......vielleicht bekomme ich die PS 4 ja doch geliefert ?!


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2015)

Krusinski schrieb:


> vielleicht bekomme ich die PS 4 ja doch geliefert ?!


 Vielleicht, ja - halte uns auf dem Laufenden! Der Shop ist funkelnagelneu, funktioniert momentan aber nicht. Bei Amazon ist das auch ein Marketplaceteilnehmer und dort hat er auch eine eMailadresse: [email protected]. Wie lautete den die begünstigte Bankverbindung?


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

IBAN: 49100100100789271113


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2015)

Die Schablonen sagen wahlweise NRW oder Hambarg für Hamburg

http://nrw-elektronik.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/

Viele Hinweise zeigen auf Russland.

Die Domain kommt anonym aus Panama:

http://whois.domaintools.com/nrw-elektronik.com


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2015)

Wie man so etwas in Zukunft vermeidet, steht hier:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Betrügerische_Internet-Shops

Naja, in der Vorweihnachtszeit haben die Fake-Shop-Betrüger immer Hochkonjunktur. 

Wie bist Du auf den Shop gekommen? E-Mail-Werbung, oder Facebook?


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Nein, einfach bei Google-Suche PS4 Konsole eingegeben. Dann erschien auf der 1. Seite  rechts das Angebot als Sonderaktion. Einfach raufgeklickt und dann auf die Onlineshopseite weitergeleitet worden. Es wird eine große Produktpalette angeboten von TV's, Handys sowie Computern.
Sah echt aus. Hoffentlich geht doch noch alles gut.


----------



## klausp (25 November 2015)

Krusinski schrieb:


> IBAN: 49100100100789271113



Die IBAN ist unvollständig. Soweit ich weiß, beginnt die immer mit zwei Buchstaben, mit denen das Land bezeichnet wird, z.B. DE für Deutschland. 

Für die Bankleitzahl 49100100 zeigt Google keinen Treffer.


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Entschuldigung, natürlich DE49100100100789271113


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2015)

Ich weiß - ich lege jetzt einen salzigen Finger in de Wunde ...
War diese PS4 um sooooooviel günstiger daß Du alle Vorsicht (Gier frißt Hirn) außer Acht gelassen hast und der Kater erst nach der Überweisung kam?
Und warum Vorab-Überweisung - der Typ bietet doch auch - zumindest marginal - sicherere Zahlweisen an?


----------



## dvill (25 November 2015)

Hamburg-Elektronik ist auch schon fertig:

http://hamburg-elektronik.com/?page_id=147

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&p=2830


----------



## Krusinski (25 November 2015)

Ja stimmt, war leider hirnlos. Lässt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2015)

dvill schrieb:


> Hamburg-Elektronik ist auch schon fertig:
> 
> http://hamburg-elektronik.com/?page_id=147
> 
> http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&p=2830


Autschn - der eineiige Zwilling
Und auch Doktors als Scheffes


----------



## Hippo (25 November 2015)

Krusinski schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, war leider hirnlos. Lässt sich jetzt auch nicht mehr ändern.


Nimm Dir diese Infos von hier und troll Dich morgen stante pede zur Kripo.
Wenn Du Glück hast kommst Du an einen Beamten der weiß was zu tun ist und das Empfängerkonto einfriert.
Was Du noch tun kannst, bei Deiner Bank nach der Empfängerbank fragen und denen (erst anrufen und Fall schildern) den Link zu diesem Thread oder einen Ausdruck per Mail schicken.
Manchmal leiden solche Konten unter unerklärlichen technischen Problemen wenn der Bank solche Fakten bekannt werden.

Chancen - klein, aber besser als noch zu warten.
Für mich (und schätze auch andere hier) ist der 1:1-Zwilling "Hamburg Elektronik" das letzte Indiz daß hier was gewaltig müffelt


----------



## dvill (26 November 2015)

Hier ist die Warnung vor nrw-elektronik.com:

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2442

Dort steht diese nicht existente Firma als Kontoinhaber. Da kann man eventuell mit Schnelligkeit und Behördenhilfe noch was retten.


----------



## dvill (26 November 2015)

Jetzt auch Bayern-Hardware:

http://bayern-hardware.com/?page_id=147

Gefunden durch Bezahlwerbung bei Google für "PS4 Konsole".


----------



## dvill (26 November 2015)

Bayern-hardware.com wirbt auch auf amazon.de.


----------



## bernhard (26 November 2015)

Elektro-Paderborn.com gehört auch dazu:

http://elektro-paderborn.com/?page_id=147


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2015)

Auf derselben IP-Adresse liegt eine mögliche weitere verdächtige Domain:

spielzeug-gutschein.net

Obwohl: nee, die Domain ist älter und auf einen in der Schweiz ansässigen Amerikaner registriert. Seite nicht aufrufbar, Hinweise im Netz, dass früher aufrufbar und an anderer IP-Adresse gewesen (*173.245.61.40*)
http://www.folowsites.com/www.spielzeug-gutschein.net

Merkwürdig.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2015)

Eine weitere verdächtige Domain mit gleicher Handschrift (anonym mit "whoisguard protection" in Panama...):

hamburg-elektronik.com

Gefunden bei google mit einem bestimmten Such-Term.

Bei Webwatcher wird auch davor gewarnt.
http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&p=2830


----------



## robinderitsch (26 November 2015)

Hallo, bin auch eingefahren, wollte auf bayern-hardware.com via paypal zahlen was nicht möglich war.
Ich hab dann eine überweisung gemacht *grr* habe die bank des empfängers und die polizei informiert.


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2015)

Gilt auch für Dich, druck den Thread hier aus bzw gib den Link weiter


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

Aktuell läuft: nord-hardware.com

http://nord-hardware.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Nord-Hardware
> Am Fuchsberg 1a 21075 Hamburg Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Andreas Streithoff Inhaber: Dr. Andreas Streithoff
> ...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

http://elektro-paderborn.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Elektro-Paderborn
> Am Ziegenberg 3 33106 Paderborn Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff Inhaber: Dr. Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff
> ...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

http://hamburg-elektronik.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Hamburg-Elektronik
> Mozartstraße 20 22083 Hamburg Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Jan Rumrich, Dr. Fabian Bischi Inhaber: Dr. Jan Rumrich, Dr. Fabian Bischi
> ...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

http://bayern-hardware.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Bayern-Hardware
> Guldeinstraße 33 80339 München Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff Inhaber: Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff
> ...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

http://nrw-elektronik.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> NRW Elektronik
> Breite Straße 105 50667 Köln Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff Inhaber: Philip Morel, Dr. Andreas Streithoff
> ...


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

Mails kommen aus der Ukraine:

```
Received: from [185.11.146.121] ([185.11.146.121:51060] helo=nord-hardware.com)
by rs-ord-mta01-1.smtp.com (envelope-from <[email protected]>)
(ecelerity 4.1.0.46749 r(Core:4.1.0.4)) with ESMTPA
id 17/F4-02373-4BAF7565; Fri, 27 Nov 2015 06:39:49 +0000
```


```
inetnum:        185.11.146.0 - 185.11.146.255
netname:        BlazingFast
descr:          BlazingFast LLC
org:            ORG-BL212-RIPE
country:        NL
admin-c:        BFAR
tech-c:         BFTR
status:         ASSIGNED PA
mnt-by:         BLAZINGFAST-MNT
mnt-lower:      BLAZINGFAST-MNT
mnt-routes:     BLAZINGFAST-MNT
created:        2014-06-29T20:58:03Z
last-modified:  2015-03-19T09:50:14Z
source:         RIPE # Filtered

organisation:   ORG-BL212-RIPE
org-name:       BlazingFast LLC
org-type:       OTHER
address:        87/30, Zhylianska Street, Office 402
address:        Kyiv 01032, Kyiv Oblast
address:        Ukraine
abuse-c:        BN2386-RIPE
mnt-ref:        BLAZINGFAST-MNT
mnt-by:         BLAZINGFAST-MNT
created:        2015-03-19T09:42:27Z
last-modified:  2015-03-19T09:42:27Z
source:         RIPE # Filtered
```


----------



## dvill (27 November 2015)

http://elektro-niedersachsen.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Elektro-Niedersachsen
> Ikarusallee 14 30179 Hannover Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Jan Schmidt Inhaber: Dr. Jan Schmidt
> ...



elektro-niedersachsen.com
www.elektro-niedersachsen.com


----------



## dvill (28 November 2015)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/warnung-vor-fake-shops-fr-elektroartikel/

https://www.watchlist-internet.at/fake-shops/warnung-vor-fake-shops-fuer-elektroartikel/



> Warnung vor Fake-Shops für Elektroartikel





> Die identen Online-Shops bayern-hardware.com, elektro-paderborn.com, hamburg-elektronik.com, nord-hardware.com und nrw-elektronik.com vertreiben angeblich günstige Elektroartikel. Sämtliche Angaben auf den Websites sind jedoch erfunden. Bei Bezahlung der Ware droht ein finanzieller Verlust, denn diese gibt es in Wahrheit nicht.





> Die Domains bayern-hardware.com, elektro-paderborn.com, hamburg-elektronik.com, nord-hardware.com und nrw-elektronik.com wurden über einen Anonymisierungsdienst aus Panama registriert. Aus diesem Grund sind keine Rückschlüsse darüber möglich, wer die betrügerischen Online-Shops, die trotz Bezahlung keine Ware liefern, betreibt (sogenannte Fake-Shops): Die im Impressum der Websites gemachten Angaben sind erfunden.


https://www.watchlist-internet.at/fake-shops/liste-betruegerischer-online-shops/


----------



## dvill (28 November 2015)

http://elektronik-frankfurt.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Elektronik-Frankfurt
> Borsigallee 26 60388 Frankfurt Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Charles Polkin Inhaber: Dr. Charles Polkin
> ...


elektronik-frankfurt.com www.elektronik-frankfurt.com


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Naja, in der Vorweihnachtszeit haben die Fake-Shop-Betrüger immer Hochkonjunktur.


Scheint mir eine Grossoffensive zu sein.



dvill schrieb:


> elektronik-frankfurt.com


Nicht alles funzt schon, wird aber bestimmt noch werden:


----------



## romanbinderitsch (29 November 2015)

*bayern-hardware.com Konten

Empfänger:* Dr. Andreas Streithoff
*IBAN:* DE64130500001040674468
*BIC:* NOLADE21ROS
*Verwendungszweck: Bestellnummer 6769 *

*Empfänger:* Dr. Philip Morel
*IBAN:* DE30100500001065668577
*BIC:* BELADEBEXXX
*Verwendungszweck: Bestellnummer 6769*

*habe mit der Bank des ersten Kontos (da habe ich leider eingezahlt) Kontakt aufgenommen.
Der Fall ist dort in Arbeit.*

Schön wäre es diese Konten einzufrieren.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://pcshop-hamburg.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> PCShop Hamburg
> Fruchtallee 83 20259 Hamburg Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Ron Greeve Inhaber: Dr. Ron Greeve
> ...




```
Unsere Bankverbindung

Überweisen Sie direkt an unsere Bankverbindung. Bitte nutzen Sie die Bestellnummer als Verwendungszweck. Ihre Bestellung wird erst nach Geldeingang auf unserem Konto versandt.

    Empfänger:
    Dr. Ron Greeve
    IBAN:
    DE11440100460270187460
    BIC:
    PBNKDEFF
    Verwendungszweck:
    6871
    GESAMT:
    279,65€
```


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://hardwareexperte-hh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> HardwareExperte-HH
> Fruchtallee 83 20259 Hamburg Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Ron Greeve Inhaber: Dr. Ron Greeve
> ...


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

http://hardwareexperte-hh.com/

Sparkasse Hochfranken:
Dr. Jacqueline Knorr
DE02780500000222398372
BIC: BYLADEM1HOF

Ich habe vor 1 Minute die Bestellung getätigt. Das wurde mir per Mail genannt.

Im Impressum kann man sich auch nicht entscheiden wer Geschäftsführer ist oder für den Datenschutz verantwortlich.

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn heute noch 5 weitere Shops kommen.


----------



## Goblin (29 November 2015)

Ob die Dame wohl weiß was mit ihren Konto so gemacht wird ?


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/thread/13027-fake-shop-serie-77hardware-com-iphone6s-varga-de/

Gute Frage. Ich behaupte langsam mal dass das alles Finanzagenten sind, anders kriegt man nicht solche Massen an Konten zusammen.

Umso mehr ich in den Foren lese desto mehr merke ich was da alles hinter steckt. Das ist eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten die das als organisiertes Verbrechen in extrem großen Stil veranstalten.

Ich habe das Gefühl egal wo man hinschaut es sind immer die selben Leute.

Mein Tipp ist auch dass die das nicht erst seit gestern machen und schon seit Jahren unterwegs sind.


----------



## Philipe (29 November 2015)

http://www.restposten21.de/

Peter Ehm-Pränge
IBAN: DE57100100100769711113
BIC: PBNKDEFF
Postbank

*Dr. Peter Ehm-Pränge*

Restposten21
Hüller Str. 14
44866 Bochum
E-Mail [email protected]

Ust-IdNr: DE145315498 
W-IdNr: DE 27364859

Ob das die selben Brüder sind kann ich nicht sagen. Shop wirkt professioneller als die anderen.

Beeindruckend finde ich auch wie viele Doktoren sich entscheiden einen Online-Shop mit extrem günstigen Preisen zu führen.


----------



## dvill (29 November 2015)

http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2441


> Die angebene Ust ID nNumer ist ungültig.
> 
> Weder über die Firma noch über die Person sind irgendwelche Infos verfügbar.


----------



## Staubi (30 November 2015)

Habe gestern Abend um 21:00 bei  Frankfurt-Elektronik eine Bestellung aufgegeben. Gleiches Schema! Zum Glück habe ich noch nicht bezahlt. Nachdem ich heute morgen um 9:00 eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen habe und meine zynische Antwortmail nicht zugestellt werden konnte, bin ich dank Tante Google zum Glück auf Euch hier gestoßen. Bin auf die Seite von Frankfurt-Elektronik über eine Werbeanzeige zu PS4 gekommen.

* Impressum *

*Elektronik-Frankfurt*
Borsigallee 26 60388 Frankfurt Deutschland

Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: *Dr. Charles Polkin, Dr. Ron Greeve* Inhaber: *Dr. Charles Polkin, Dr. Ron Greeve*

Telefon: 069-427431 Fax: 069-427432

Umsatzsteuer-ID DE27499926

Sie erreichen unseren Kundendienst für Fragen Reklamationen und Beanstandungen unter Telefon: 089-4274779. Für Anfragen können Sie auch das Kontaktformular auf unserer Internetseite nutzen.

*Adresse für Rücksendungen:*

*Elektronik-Frankfurt*
Borsigallee 26 60388 Frankfurt Deutschland


----------



## BenTigger (30 November 2015)

Sooo viele arbeitslose Doktoren, dass sie schon Internetshops gründen müssen?


----------



## Goblin (30 November 2015)

Soll wohl seriöser wirken. Weniger wäre hier mehr gewesen


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nicht alles funzt schon, wird aber bestimmt noch werden:



So isses. Eine Testbestellung heute wurde entgegen genommen:



			
				Frankfurt Elektronik schrieb:
			
		

> Empfänger: *Elektronik-Frankfurt*
> 
> IBAN: *DE20290501010012851499*
> 
> BIC: *SBREDE22XXX*





> *Bank:* Sparkasse Bremen


----------



## Insider (30 November 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> > *Bank:* Sparkasse Bremen


Die Sparkasse Bremen ist kurzfristig schon mal vorgewarnt worden und da erst seit heute die Umsätze auf dem Konto untypisch für die Inhaberin ansteigen, dürfte der Spaß dort recht schnell ein Ende haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (30 November 2015)

Staubi schrieb:


> Bin auf die Seite von Frankfurt-Elektronik über eine Werbeanzeige zu PS4 gekommen.


Weisst Du noch, wo genau (auf welcher Webseite) die Annonce geschaltet war? War es ein sogenanntes Banner?


----------



## Wolfies (1 Dezember 2015)

Wir haben den selben Fehler gemacht! Wir fanden die PS 4 über das Internet und soviel günstiger war sie auch nicht... tja nicht zu ändern.


----------



## Heiko (1 Dezember 2015)

Wolfies schrieb:


> Wir haben den selben Fehler gemacht! Wir fanden die PS 4 über das Internet und soviel günstiger war sie auch nicht... tja nicht zu ändern.



Kannst Du mir bitte mal eine Mail schreiben? An [email protected]?
Ich hätte ein paar Fragen, die ich hier nicht öffentlich machen möchte.


----------



## rumpel (2 Dezember 2015)

Wolfies schrieb:


> Wir haben den selben Fehler gemacht! Wir fanden die PS 4 über das Internet und soviel günstiger war sie auch nicht



uns ist es auch passiert mit elektronik-Frankfurt.
postbank angerufen, denen war es egal und meine bank konnte nicht mehr zurück buchen.

[modedit:  quote repariert]


----------



## Heiko (2 Dezember 2015)

rumpel schrieb:


> uns ist es auch passiert mit elektronik-Frankfurt.
> postbank angerufen, denen war es egal und meine bank konnte nicht mehr zurück buchen.


Kannst Du mir vielleicht mal nähere Infos an [email protected] schicken?


----------



## Axel27 (2 Dezember 2015)

Neuer Fakeshop: http://www.haushalts-elektronik.com

gelistet auf: http://www.webwatcher.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2478


----------



## bernhard (3 Dezember 2015)

Themenstränge getrennt: Hier Fakeshops und dort

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/richtertech-de.49731/

richtertech.de


----------



## bernhard (3 Dezember 2015)

Wer ist

http://haushalts-elektronik.com/?page_id=147 ?


> Impressum
> Nürnberg Nord GmbH
> 
> Am Wegfeld 30 90427 Nürnberg Deutschland
> ...


----------



## bernhard (3 Dezember 2015)

http://wuppertal-elektronik.com/?page_id=147

Jetzt auch mal mit leerem Impressum ?

http://wuppertal-elektronik.com/?page_id=141

AGB auch nix.


----------



## sascha (3 Dezember 2015)

bernhard schrieb:


> Wer ist
> 
> http://haushalts-elektronik.com/?page_id=147 ?



Telefonnummer gehört einer anderen Firma, hab da vorhin angerufen.


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2015)

Ist das jetzt ein Fakeshop oder nicht ?


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2015)

registriert wie üblich flammneu anonym in Panama


> Domain Name: WUPPERTAL-ELEKTRONIK.COM
> ......
> Creation Date: *2015-12-02*T15:06:00.00Z
> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-12-02T15:06:00.00Z
> ...


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2015)

Falsche bzw nicht vergebene Rufnummern und anonym registrierte Domains sprechen nicht gerade für Seriösität...

Aber wahrscheinlich hat der Herr Doktor auch dafür eine schlüssige Erklärung


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2015)

Es gibt keine Nürnberg Nord GmbH. Unter der Adresse gibt es übrigens nur ein Baustoffhandel und einen Laden für Sportgeräte


----------



## bernhard (3 Dezember 2015)

Hier laufen Meldungen Betroffener auf:

http://facto24.de/2015/11/28/elektro-niedersachsen-com-warnung-vor-betrug/#comments
http://facto24.de/2015/11/28/elektro-niedersachsen-com-warnung-vor-betrug/comment-page-1/#comments


----------



## Antiscammer (3 Dezember 2015)

Dort auf facto24.de wird dann auch noch vor weiteren Domains gewarnt:

hardwareexperte-hh.com

pcshop-hamburg.com


----------



## Goblin (3 Dezember 2015)

Die im Impressum angegebenen Adressen sind ganz normale Wohnhäuser. Unwahrscheinlich dass es da einen Shop oder Lager gibt

Telefonummern sind nicht vergeben

Eine PCShop Hamburg GmbH gibt es nicht


----------



## Goblin (5 Dezember 2015)

Schon erschreckend mit welch einer kriminellen Energie vorgegengen wird. Schwerer gewerbsmäßiger Betrug,Bedrohung,ankündigung einer Straftat...

Sowas ist kein Kinderkram mehr. Kann nur jedem Geschädigten empfehlen zur Polizei zu gehen


----------



## bernhard (6 Dezember 2015)

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...ige-faellt-auf-Fakeshop-herein;art1171,339975


> 28-Jährige fällt auf Fakeshop herein





> Am nächsten Tag war der Internetauftritt des Online-Handel stillgelegt. Über ihre Hausbank konnte sie schließlich das Geld gerade noch zurückholen. Die Ermittlungen gegen den Finanzagenten und dem Online-Handel-Betreiber dauern an.


Die Methode, das Geld bei Betrug zurückzuholen, ist interessant.


----------



## bernhard (6 Dezember 2015)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...op-ersteller-b-btc/+&cd=3&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=us


> Gesucht wird dringend jemand der gute Fakeshops erstellen kann.
> 
> Irgendwie bekommen alle Leute mit denen ich bisher zusammengearbeitet habe nichts mehr auf die Reihe und verschwenden ihre und meine Lebenszeit mit Timewasterei.
> Daher bitte nur zuverlässige Leute melden die motiviert und auch täglich erreichbar sind.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (6 Dezember 2015)

Interessant ! Auf der Seite kommen wahrscheinlich 2000 Jahre Knast zusammen


----------



## Kiezkönig (7 Dezember 2015)

Achtung mit diesem Shop:

http://elektronik-diepholz.com/?page_id=147


> Elektronik Diepholz GmbH
> 
> Lange Straße 17 49356 Diepholz Deutschland
> 
> ...


Die Firma ist nicht im Handelsregister, die USt.-IdNr.: DE 116578242 ist von einer anderen Seite kopiert (Auch Elekronik, auch Diepholz).

_Edit by Juri:Name des angeblichen Inhabers entfernt. Hinter den Namen stehen häufig echte unbeteiligte Personen deren Identität mißbraucht wurde._


----------



## Goblin (7 Dezember 2015)

Da geht die Beute hin



> Empfänger: *Elektronik Diepholz GmbH*
> 
> IBAN: *DE10500105175415870079*
> 
> BIC: *INGDDEFFXXX*






> ING-DiBa AG
> Theodor-Heuss-Allee 2
> 60486 Frankfurt am Main
> Deutschland



https://www.ing-diba.de/ueber-uns/unternehmen/impressum/


----------



## Kietzkönig (7 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt folgt

http://berlin-hardware.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Hamburg Elektronik GmbH
> Balbronner Straße 16 14195 Berlin Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. S. D. Inhaber: Dr. S. D.
> ...


Das Logo zeigt Berline Hardware, die URL Berlin-Hardware und im Impresssum steht noch Hamburg Elektronik.

So ein Chaos.


----------



## Goblin (7 Dezember 2015)

Eine Berlin Hardware GmbH gibt es nicht. Die Umsatzsteuer-ID auch nicht

Telefonummer ist nicht vergeben


----------



## Kiezkönig (8 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt mal mit

http://elektro-dresden.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Elektro Dresden GmbH
> Tannenstraße 46 01097 Dresden Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dr. Michael K. Inhaber: Dr. Michael K.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (8 Dezember 2015)

Die Daten wurden von hier geklaut

http://www.nordlicht-gmbh.de/html/impress.htm


----------



## Laati (8 Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
Meine Frau ist leider auf diese Betrüger rein gefallenhttp://haushalts-elektronik.com/. Sie wollte für unsere Tochter eine ps4 kaufen da sie günstiger War als auf jeder anderen Seite dachte sie natürlich machen wir mal ein Schnäppchen. 
Geld hatte sie direkt online überwiesen, als sie mir dann heute davon erzählte War ich sehr skeptisch und stieß sofort auf die Warnung fakeshop.
Habe daraufhin meine Bank angerufen, dass sie bitte das Geld zurück holen soll.
Sie meinte sie versucht ihr bestens aber hat mir wenig Chance auf Erfolg gegeben,  natürlich darf ich hierfür 15€ Gebühr bezahlen.
Das alles ist so ärgerlich Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und nun Geld weg kein Geschenk und man hat kaum Möglichkeiten.
Hoffe wenigstens das hierdurch andere nicht darauf rein allen.
VG 
Laati


----------



## Goblin (8 Dezember 2015)

Sofort ab zur Polizei und Anzeige erstatten !


----------



## Kiezkönig (9 Dezember 2015)

Was fehlt noch? Das hier

http://essen.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Essen Elektronik GmbH
> Flurstr. 90 45355 Essen Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Kfm. Martina M. Inhaber: Dipl.-Kfm. Martina M.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (9 Dezember 2015)

Daten wurden hier geklaut

http://www.se-m.de/impressum.html


----------



## Kiezkönig (10 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt werden die Subdomains von elektronik-gmbh.com durchgenudelt:

http://stuttgart.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Stuttgart Elektronik GmbH
> Brunnenstraße 10 72160 Horb Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Ing. Siegfried K. Inhaber: Dipl.-Ing. Siegfried K.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (10 Dezember 2015)

... nur noch die 2. Garnitur, die Dr. sind ihnen schon ausgegangen


----------



## Goblin (10 Dezember 2015)

Man hat sich hier bedient

https://handytech.de/de/info/impressum?font=dec


----------



## Kiezkönig (11 Dezember 2015)

Noch sind Städtenamen frei:

http://frankfurt.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Frankfurt Elektronik GmbH
> Friedrich-Kahl-Str. 19 60489 Frankfurt Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Ing. Norbert L. Inhaber: Dipl.-Ing. Norbert L.
> ...


----------



## upd_hamburg-elektr (11 Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen,

ich habe rücksprache mit der betroffenen bank gehalten.

die masche ist mittlerweile aufgeflogen. konto ist gesperrt. staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt. alle überweisungen die nach dem 01.12.2015 eingegangen sind werden automatisch an die geschädigten zurücküberwiesen. wann das passiert weiß ich nicht.

bei den zahlungen die vor dem 01.12.2015 eingegangen sind, hab ich leider keine info zu!!

VG


----------



## GerhardAugsburg (11 Dezember 2015)

die umsatzsteuernummer, telnummer und Verantwortlichen bei der Site Frankfurt.elektronik-GmbH sind von einer richtigen Firma geklaut. Der arme kann sich vor Anfragen kaum retten. Wenn man auf Amazon ps4 eingibt kommt die fakesite als erster gesponserter Link.


----------



## GerhardAugsburg (11 Dezember 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht, dass Amazon nicht die einfachsten Checks macht, zB die Umsatzsteuernummer
Es ist auch nicht einfach bei Amazon solche Fakes zu melden.....


----------



## Kiezkönig (12 Dezember 2015)

Weiter mit Bonn Elektronik GmbH

http://bonn.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> BONN Elektronik GmbH
> Ohmstr. 11 83607 Holzkirchen Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Ing. Robert B. Inhaber: Dipl.-Ing. Robert B.
> ...


----------



## Hippo (12 Dezember 2015)

Einmal ADAC-Atlas durch?


----------



## Goblin (12 Dezember 2015)

Ganz schlimm dass die "echten" Unternehmen durch sowas richtig Probleme haben,aber gar nichts dafür können. Hoffe die erstatten schön Strafanzeigen


----------



## Kiezkönig (14 Dezember 2015)

Weiter mit

http://heidelberg.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Heidelberg Elektronik GmbH
> Bergheimer Str. 119 69115 Heidelberg Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Ing. (FH) B. B. Inhaber: Dipl.-Ing. (FH) B. B.
> ...


----------



## Goblin (14 Dezember 2015)

Daten wurden hier geklaut. Hab die mal per Mail darauf hingewiesen

http://www.birr-gruppe.de/impressum


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Dezember 2015)

Wenn diese Fakeshops bei Amazon mit gesponsorten Links direkt gepusht werden, dann kann man eigentlich jetzt jedem Verbraucher von einem Kauf auf dem Amazon-Shop-Portal nur noch dringend abraten. Denn offensichtlich gibt es dort nicht die mindeste Gewähr für die Seriosität der Shops. Nicht die allermindesten Plausibilitätsprüfungen.


----------



## Kiezkönig (15 Dezember 2015)

Bankdrops ohne Ende:

http://www.auktionshilfe.info/threa...-nrw-elektronik-com/?postID=236798#post236798


----------



## Kierkönig (15 Dezember 2015)

Jetzt "im Süden"

http://bodensee.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


> Impressum
> Bodensee Elektronik GmbH
> Hans-Liebherr-Straße 45 88400 Biberach an der Riß Deutschland
> Verantwortlich für den Datenschutz: Dipl.-Ing. Andreas B. Inhaber: Dipl.-Ing. Andreas B.
> ...


----------



## thermi (16 Dezember 2015)

Kiezkönig schrieb:


> Weiter mit Bonn Elektronik GmbH
> 
> http://bonn.elektronik-gmbh.com/?page_id=147


Ich wurde am 13.12. dort betrogen. Betrag 993,65 für eine küchenmaschine.
Habe Montags strafanzeige gestellt.Habe Bank informert( geld wurde online angewiesen und wahrscheinlich schon gutgeschrieben.) Habe heute mit der Fa. deren Impressum benutzt wurde Kontakt aufgenommen.Auch diese Firma hat Strafanzeige gemacht.
Vielleicht gibt es ja hier geschädigte die auch auf ein Konto der bonn elektronik überwiesen haben.
Ih weiss inzwischen das es ein Kto, der Commerzbank in Berlin ist.


----------



## bernhard (20 Dezember 2015)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...warnt-vor-Fake-Shops-im-Internet-3049651.html


> Opfer von Internet-Betrügereien sollten die Tat bei der Polizei anzeigen. "Das ist die einzige Möglichkeit, diesen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen." Das Geld sei allerdings in der Regel immer weg, selbst wenn die Täter ermittelt werden. Zur Zahl der Delikte in Hamburg konnte die Polizei keine Angaben machen. Nach Beobachtung der Verbraucherzentrale häufen sich die Fälle immer wieder, die Zahl schwanke aber.


----------



## rumpel (21 Dezember 2015)

das ist gut zu lesen das die betroffenen die nach dem 1.12 überwiesen haben ihr Geld warscheinlich Wiedersehen, ich hatte leider schon ende November bezahlt. 

betrifft das alle konten auf die überwiesen wurde oder nur die einer bestimmten bank ?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2015)

Das kann man nie pauschal beantworten. Im wesentlichen hängt das davon ab, wie schnell die Bank des Mulis informiert wird und wie schnell sie dann reagiert und diesem Muli das Konto sperrt, damit der die Gelder nicht abheben und nach Osteuropa weiterschicken kann. Denn sobald das mal passiert ist, ist das Geld weg, und der Muli ist dann sowieso blank und kann die fünfstelligen Schadenersatzforderungen gar nicht bedienen.


----------



## rumpel (22 Dezember 2015)

ich hatte die postbank am nächsten tag informiert, denen war es egal,


----------



## Antiscammer (22 Dezember 2015)

Das wundert mich bei der Postbank überhaupt nicht. Es gibt da auch noch andere böse Geschichten über diese Bank, hierzu mal nach "Rechtsanwalt Heyl Postbank" googeln. Die sind merkbefreit bis zum Abwinken.


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2015)

Die Fakeshopbetreiber beraten mit zu euro-elektronik.eu:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/kennt-sich-jemand-mit-der-website-euro-elektronikeu-aus


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2015)

Wie dreist...


----------



## klausp (23 Dezember 2015)

Im Moment ist die Seite nicht erreichbar.

https://euro-elektronik.eu


----------



## Deeen (23 Dezember 2015)

Auch ich bin auf Frankfurt Elektronik rein gefallen, das Geschenk für meinen Freund futsch.. Weihnachten ist gelaufen. -.-


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Dezember 2015)

Das eigentliche "Best of" ist aber die Expertenantwort von Peppie85, Community-Experte für Elektronik:


> die seite sieht auf jeden fall vertrauenswürdig aus, allerdings kann man das mit schlussendlicher gewissheit nur sagen, wenn man ware erhalten hat, oder aus sicherer quelle erfahren hat, was es damit auf sich hat.



Ein paar Fehler im Impressum:
- keine Handelsregisternummer
- immerhin in soweit ehrlich, als daß die FOXTECH GmbH nicht im Handelsregister eingetragen ist
- eine GmbH mit Aufsichtsrat und Vorsitzendem?

Wenn man nach Adresse, Telefonnummr o.ä. sucht, zeigen sich weitere Ungereimtheiten, so sind die Suchergebnisse einfach zu "mager".

Neben Euro-elektronik.eu gab es auch Foxtechnik.net.  

Nebelwolf


----------



## klausp (24 Dezember 2015)

euro-elektronik.eu ist schon seit Tagen nicht mehr erreichbar, Strato scheint die dichtgemacht zu haben.


----------



## Goblin (28 Dezember 2015)

Weihnachten ist vorbei und die Seiten sind nicht mehr erreichbar. War eigentlich klar dass es Fakeshops waren


----------

